# Ronde PDX 2012



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

I guess it's not happening again this year! I am also not going to try it this year, for the first time.

I'm a little worried, as I have not done 7,000 ft of climbing in one ride before. Most has been around 6,000, and that was over 80 miles. I just purchased some nice light wheels, and I'm pairing it up with a 12-27 cassette, so my only worry is actually finishing. I'm not so concerned with trying to beat a certain time or anything, so I imagine I can do it with enough rest breaks. 

Anyone else not going this year?


----------



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

mcsqueak said:


> I guess it's not happening again this year! I am also not going to try it this year, for the first time.
> 
> I'm a little worried, as I have not done 7,000 ft of climbing in one ride before. Most has been around 6,000, and that was over 80 miles. I just purchased some nice light wheels, and I'm pairing it up with a 12-27 cassette, so my only worry is actually finishing. I'm not so concerned with trying to beat a certain time or anything, so I imagine I can do it with enough rest breaks.
> 
> Anyone else not going this year?


So... I'm confused. The unofficial official ride is not officially happening. But there will be a ride by invitation only?


----------



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

I think it's some sort of liability thing, as it's not a supported ride at all, just a set route. No rules against a bunch of friends showing up for a ride!


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

bismo37 said:


> So... I'm confused. The unofficial official ride is not officially happening. But there will be a ride by invitation only?


It's an official "Non-Ride/Race" ... and "Advertised" as a bunch of friends getting together at a specific time/place to ride an "Unofficial" pre-marked route with a destination point at the end which usually has a photographer taking pictures of the first 40-60 riders to finish the ride.

Basically...if it was official they would have to get all the correct "Paperwork", pay fees, get course marshals, etc. and that's a pain and goes against the "Culture" of the ride and Portland for that matter.

So it unofficially happens every year around the beginning of April :thumbsup:


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

mcsqueak said:


> I guess it's not happening again this year! I am also not going to try it this year, for the first time.
> 
> I'm a little worried, as I have not done 7,000 ft of climbing in one ride before. Most has been around 6,000, and that was over 80 miles. I just purchased some nice light wheels, and I'm pairing it up with a 12-27 cassette, so my only worry is actually finishing. I'm not so concerned with trying to beat a certain time or anything, so I imagine I can do it with enough rest breaks.
> 
> Anyone else not going this year?


I did it last year and aside from College and Brinwood it's not that tough if you have the right gearing and go at your own pace.

For most hills a 39x27 is more than adequate...but the two aforementioned climbs require something closer to a 34x32 unless you are really strong. I know in my 39x26 I was pulling so hard on the pedals I was doing wheelies up those climbs and pulling my cleat out of the pedals (and I had fairly tight tension on my cleats).

Your best bet on those two hills is to get a run of speed and as you start to slow down...pull into a driveway...ride a few circles, then jet out of the driveway until you run out of steam again...then hit the next driveway. Do this until you get to the top!

You will also find that along the route people will have some "Free" food stands set up with all kinds of goodies...which is really nice and for the most part allows you to ride without taking any snacks along with you. Last year there were also a few well placed port-a-potties along the route.

Pay attention to the gold lions...sometimes they are hard to spot and follow...I got lost a couple times last year.

Also...as far as the total elevation goes there is debate bout the actual amount of climbing. I've seen anywhere from 5000 to 8500 vertical feet of climbing over 43'ish miles.

The fast guys will finish it a little under 3 hours. It's tough and fun to do...though, now that I've done it, I don't know that I'll do it again...not because it's hard but because it's not my "cup of tea". I can however say I've done it, which was the only reason I did it last year.

Have fun


----------



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey Wookie, I was wondering if I'd see you there or not!

I can certainly understand not wanting to do it twice. I'm "going" with two riding buddies who have done it before. I say "going" because I'm going to get my ass dropped on the way up Salzman and I'll spend the rest of the ride off the back somewhere.

I'm pretty sure I'm in for a world of hurt. Climbing 3,000 ft right now puts the hurt on me, and it's been since last fall the last time I did 5,000 or 6,000 in a single ride.

Merckx help me. I don't think my new light wheels and 11-28 cassette will help delay the onset of pain much.


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

it also "doesn't happen" because the route up College takes you against one-way traffic.....which isn't closed. not very populated, but there's always the chance a local resident will be driving down it...

I completed it in about 4 hours 2 years ago and use various parts of the route for training still...secluded sections I didn't know about before....but I doubt I'll ever do the whole thing again.


----------

